# Looking for info on an 05 C-class



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

Anyone ever deal with them? Got a army buddy with one. He has a blown FL channel and he says he cannot hear anything out of his dash speaker. Not sure if he has the HK setup. I know he has the 6-disc indash, anyway I can tell if he has the HK system? Also what suggestions you guys have for replacements.

Thanks

Jesse


----------



## kustomkaraudio (Jun 20, 2009)

The big giveaway is a subwoofer in the package tray. The grill is very easy to pop up. If no sub , probably basic audio system. That means factory deck powers the speakers. Is there any HK badging in the car ? Another thing you can do is to pop the radio out ( can't remember if the orange MOST cables are in the dock n lock connecter or not, if they are bend the little lock tab and remove them ). If you plug the dock n lock connecto back in with the MOST cables removed , you have a fiber optic amp , and you need to wire around it. If it is not amplified , you can just use a 9003 harness and put a deck in it ( with the deck out you tone (tone ) speakers to verify they work. Car is not bad , kits are available and steering wheel controls can be integrated. Have fun with the project!!'


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

kustomkaraudio said:


> The big giveaway is a subwoofer in the package tray. The grill is very easy to pop up. If no sub , probably basic audio system. That means factory deck powers the speakers. Is there any HK badging in the car ? Another thing you can do is to pop the radio out ( can't remember if the orange MOST cables are in the dock n lock connecter or not, if they are bend the little lock tab and remove them ). If you plug the dock n lock connecto back in with the MOST cables removed , you have a fiber optic amp , and you need to wire around it. If it is not amplified , you can just use a 9003 harness and put a deck in it ( with the deck out you tone (tone ) speakers to verify they work. Car is not bad , kits are available and steering wheel controls can be integrated. Have fun with the project!!'


I will check with him on the sub and badges. He said the speakers are fiber optic connected, I was not sure how the hell that worked with replacements. Do the regular systems have a center channel as well, or not? Thanks for the detailed info. Suggestions on replacement speakers?


----------

